# Taste of Grand Rapids and BBQ Competition



## TheBBQShop (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone plan on attending this event on July 24th or 25th?

I was figuring I would totally miss this, but might be re-scheduling vacation due to unforseen circumstances and might actually be in Grand Rapids the weekend of July 24th. I won't be able to compete, but I definitely will attend as a spectator and would welcome the opportunity to meet anyone in person....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 17, 2009)

You'll have a good time if you go!  Tell Big Mo that Big D says hello!

Of course you won't be able to tell him that until 8 am on Saturday morning!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow!!  That was like 6 years ago or something.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 18, 2009)

No only 4.  Time flies doesn't it?


----------

